# Argon und Rohloff



## Deleted 83484 (27. Juni 2010)

los, zeigt mir Eure Argon's mit Rohloffantrieb.....

ich werde mir sowas in naher Zukunft zulegen und brauche Inspiration was das Thema Farbwahl angeht


----------



## Triple F (28. Juni 2010)

Bronze eloxiert.... wäre mit schwarzen Teilen wohl etwas zeitloser, aber ich lass' es erstmal so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (29. Juni 2010)

Silber eloxiert,
Baujahr 2004, Farbe leider nicht mehr im Programm.


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Juni 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> los, zeigt mir Eure Argon's mit Rohloffantrieb.....
> 
> ich werde mir sowas in naher Zukunft zulegen und brauche Inspiration was das Thema Farbwahl angeht



Einfach mal in den "normalen" Argon-Thread hier im Nicolai-Subforum schauen. Da sind einige Argons drin. Es geht ja um die Farbwahl, da ist Rohloff oder Nicht-Rohloff erstmal egal.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Helius-FR (12. August 2010)

Meines.

Argon ROCC 
Größe L
Baujahr 2007 

Schwarz Elox. mit ein paar goldenen Parts.


----------



## Ge!st (12. August 2010)

Sehr Chic 

Wo hast du die goldfarbene Rohloff her?


----------



## schlammdiva (12. August 2010)

ARGON FR Rohloff vom Männe


----------



## Helius-FR (12. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Sehr Chic
> 
> Wo hast du die goldfarbene Rohloff her?



Danke

Die Goldene Rohloff gibt es bei Endorfin. Aber normal nur wenn man dort auch nen Rahmen oder ein Bike kauft.
Aber mein Bike Dealer hat mir die auch so besorgt. 

Sind auch alle anderen Farben Möglich die tune im Programm hat.

Hier ist der tune / Endorfin Schriftzug Gut zu sehen:


----------



## kitor (27. August 2010)

Argon RoCC in M mit Marzocchi Corsa SL WC und Magura Louise 160/160 sowie DT Swiss 4.1 und Race Face Evolve HT II.

So wie´s da steht für ca.  1.700 fast nur aus Neuteilen aufgebaut (das zum Thema idiotische Händlerpreise in D).


----------



## .t1mo (27. August 2010)

Warum so günstig? Theoretisch sind schon Rahmen und Rohloff so teuer/teurer?!


----------



## kitor (27. August 2010)

Rahmen neu vom Händler über Sofortkauf/eBay für 550,-. Die Rohloff ist das einzige Gebrauchtteil, das mit 600,- zu Buche schlug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (27. August 2010)

Kann man wirklich nicht Meckern und für den Komplettpreis einfach ein klasse Bike


----------



## Tom:-) (27. August 2010)

@kitor
klasse bike - unschlagbarer preis.

hast du absichtlich den fetten albert für vorne hinten verbaut? wenn ja, warum?


----------



## Jendo (27. August 2010)

Ist zwar leider nicht mein Bike, aber es past hier sehr gut rein!


Grüße
Jendo


----------



## Tom:-) (27. August 2010)

hier mal meins  bei einer tour anfang des monats von bormio über den passo zebru.






ich war beim kauf des rahmens (2004) noch kettenschalter. von daher muss ich jetzt leider mit oem2, kettenspanner und geschwindigkeitsknochen fahren. trotzdem macht mich der hobel immer wieder glücklich


----------



## kitor (28. August 2010)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> @kitor
> klasse bike - unschlagbarer preis.
> 
> hast du absichtlich den fetten albert für vorne hinten verbaut? wenn ja, warum?



Gut gesehen....War ursprünglich ein Test. Jetzt ist er aber vorerst dringeblieben...


----------



## Ein alter Mann (30. August 2010)

Unser aktuelles Leichtbauprojekt:





Nicolai Argon ROCC Gates - 9,85kg

Cycle Culture Company
www.cdrei.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (30. August 2010)

coole Möhre! Bis auf den King top!


----------



## Jendo (30. August 2010)

Wahnsinns Bike!


----------



## der-gute (30. August 2010)

das noch mit Revelation Carbon oder ner sauleichten Reba Worldcup
dazu bodenständige leicht-Alu-Teile für meine 100 Kilo

das wär ein Traum - die Farbe is es jetzt schon ;-)


----------



## GeEk (10. September 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ist zwar leider nicht mein Bike, aber es past hier sehr gut rein!
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Jendo



Gibt es irgendwo Bilder von dem Bike, mich würde der Aufbau interesierern...

Grüße,

der GeEk


----------



## cännondäler__ (18. September 2010)

@Tom:
Ersetze doch den (von mir auch!) ungeliebten Kettenspanner durch einen Exzentriker von Trickstuff (für alle Hollowtech2-Kurbeln) und den Speedbone durch eine Abstützung am Bremssattel. Letzteres war mit ein wenig Feilen an meiner Louise verbunden, funktioniert aber prima, ebenso der Exzentriker.
Gruß, Peter


----------



## Tom:-) (20. September 2010)

cännondäler schrieb:


> @Tom:
> Ersetze doch den (von mir auch!) ungeliebten Kettenspanner durch einen Exzentriker von Trickstuff (für alle Hollowtech2-Kurbeln) und den Speedbone durch eine Abstützung am Bremssattel. Letzteres war mit ein wenig Feilen an meiner Louise verbunden, funktioniert aber prima, ebenso der Exzentriker.
> Gruß, Peter



hoi peter,

merci für die tipps. an den exzentriker habe ich auch schon gedacht. einerseits sieht das radel damit schön aufgeräumt aus, andererseits habe ich mit dem kettenspanner ein sorglosteil, und die kette ist immer in der richtigen spannung. im exzentriker thread werden ja doch immer mal wieder problemfälle besprochen.
die drehmomentabstützung am bremssattel wollte mir von nicolai keiner genehmigen. irgendwo im helius AC thread gibts dazu ein paar schöne bilder von gebrochenen GT rahmen. dieses schicksal will ich meinem argon ersparen. wie lange fährst du schon mit der bremssattelabstützung?

cheers
-t


----------



## cännondäler__ (20. September 2010)

Hallo Tom,
die Drehmomentabstützung über den Bremssattel fahre ich seit ca. 5000km, allerdings nicht am Helius, sondern am CD Hardtail. Die Scheibe hat 160mm.
Ich verstehe nicht ganz den Unterschied zum Speedbone, schließlich leite ich das Drehmoment ja über den Bremssattel und somit wieder über 2 Schraubverbindungen wie beim Speedbone in den Rahmen ein, anders wäre es (wie ich es auch schon gesehen habe) wenn Du im Falle einer V-Brake eine Schraube durch eine freie IS2000-Aufnahme steckst und das Drehmoment dort an einer Stelle überträgst.
Der Exzentriker hat ca. 9000km drauf, ist zugegeben manchmal etwas fummelig zum Nachstellen. Auf dem Trail kann es zur Geduldsprobe werden; so mal passiert mit einer dämlichen Leichtbaukette, die sich auf den ersten 20km so stark gelängt hatte, daß sie ständig vom Ritzel fiel. Seither nur noch Nabenschaltungsketten.... Probleme mit unbeabsichtigtem Verstellen/Lösen hatte ich nur am Anfang mal und das Lager läuft immer noch spielarm.
cännondäler


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. September 2010)

unterschätzt nicht die Drehmomentkräfte, die von der Rohloff ausgehen!!
Bzw. das Wechselspiel Rohloff + Bremse. Bzw die Summe aus Rohloff und Bremse...

Ich bin der GT Mensch und an beiden ( Fully + HArdtail ) ist mir der Rahmen gebrochen!!!

( Siehe meine Bilder )

Ich denke mir, der Speedbone wurde nicht zum Jux entwickelt!!!!

Das einzig wahre ist halt ein spezielles Rohloff Ausfallende.


----------



## cännondäler__ (22. September 2010)

Hallo Grunzi,
Deine Fotos scheinen mir Recht zu geben, daß Deine Rahmenbrüche nichts mit dem fehlenden Speedbone zu tun haben. Ich gebe Dir Recht, daß da zum Bremsmoment enorme weitere Drehmomente durch die Rohloff kommen, aber da hätte auch der Speedbone nicht geholfen, schließlich hast Du die Kräfte exakt gleich wie mit einem Speedbone in den Rahmen eingeleitet.
Ich hatte übrigens auch schon einen Rahmenbruch im Ausfallende an meinem vorherigen CAAD4 von Cannondale, aber MIT Speedbone! Mein Händler hatte 2 Wochen vorher denselben Rahmen mit demselben Bruch aus demselben Baujahr (sogar gleiche Farbe) von einem anderen Kunden mit Kettenschaltung eingesandt und genauso problemlos durch den Caffeine ersetzt bekommen wie meinen. Der Caffeine-Rahmen ist in diesem Bereich deutlich stabiler ausgeführt und auch am Helius hätte ich da keine Sorge. Da ich aber nur ein Rohloff-Laufrad habe brauche ich da trotz Rohloff-Ausfallende z.Z. noch den Speedbone (eine Kombi-Achsplatte OEM/OEM2 ist bei mir in Planung).
Ich denke einfach, daß diverse Rahmen mit den zusätzlichen Drehmomenten einfach überfordert sind, zumal je nach eingelegtem Gang das Abstützmoment der Rohloff entgegen der Richtung des Bremsmomentes wirkt. Welcher Rahmenentwickler rechnet das mit ein?
cännondäler


----------



## Tom:-) (23. September 2010)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Hallo Grunzi,
> ...
> aber da hätte auch der Speedbone nicht geholfen, schließlich hast Du die Kräfte exakt gleich wie mit einem Speedbone in den Rahmen eingeleitet.
> ......
> cännondäler



hi peter,

dem möchte ich widersprechen. ich hoffe ich kann deutlich machen wieso: die drehmomentabstützung leitet das drehmoment der rohloff tangential ab. wenn sie am speedbone abgestützt wird, dann wird die kraft über diesen mehr oder minder gleichmäßig (auf gleicher flucht/achse) auf beide bremssattelschrauben gebracht. stütze ich das drehmoment aber nur an der unteren bremssattelschraube ab, so wirkt die kraft 'rotierend' auf den bremssattel. damit wird die kraft eben NICHT gleichmäßig auf den bremssattel und parallel zur sattelstrebe verteilt, sondern in wechselnder, 'rotierender' belastung, schräg auf die sattelstrebe --> killer

ich hoffe mein geschreibsel ist verständlich und richtig. ich bin halt kein maschbauer.

was meinst du?

-t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (23. September 2010)

Hallo Tom,
habe mir das gerade nochmal genau an meinem Hardtail angesehen und Du hast Recht: Der Speedbone verteilt die Kraft auf beide Schrauben gleichmässig und in derselben Richtung wie die Bremskraft, ohne Speedbone wird die eingeleitete Kraft deutlich ungünstiger in das Ausfallende eingeleitet und es entstehen auch Biegespannungen die zu den Biegespannungen aus Schlägen vom Untergrund hinzukommen.
Ich unterstelle Grunzi mal aufgrund seiner Größe und der Tatsache, daß er nicht erst seit gestern auf dem Bike sitzt eine eher überdurchschnittliche Tretleistung. Wie sein Terrain aussieht weiß ich nicht, vielleicht wird sein Bike ähnlich über Wurzeltrails geprügelt wie meines. In dem Fall ist die o.g. Konstellation vielleicht wirklich die zusätzliche Belastung, die die Rahmen ins Jenseits katapultiert hat. 
Mit meinen 68kg und kleinerer Leistung sowie hoher Trittfrequenz (weniger Belastungsspitzen) sieht die Sache vielleicht relaxter aus und der Rahmen steckt das locker weg. Ob es so ist sehe ich halt erst in ein paar Jahren.
cännondäler


----------



## Tom:-) (24. September 2010)

moin peter,

jo, ich schätze bei deinem gewicht und fahrstil wird das schon hinhauen. grunzi und ich sind 'große' kerle, da sieht die sache schon anders aus 

schönes WE
-t


----------



## luho (24. September 2010)

@alter Mann
Bei der Kurbel geht aber noch was


----------



## Speedskater (25. September 2010)

@alter Mann, ein sehr hübsches Bike und so viele leichte und teure Teile, aber doch so schwer. Ich hätte das leichter geschätzt, gibts dazu eine Teileliste?


----------



## OldSchool (25. September 2010)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> hi peter,
> 
> dem möchte ich widersprechen. ich hoffe ich kann deutlich machen wieso: die drehmomentabstützung leitet das drehmoment der rohloff tangential ab. wenn sie am speedbone abgestützt wird, dann wird die kraft über diesen mehr oder minder gleichmäßig (auf gleicher flucht/achse) auf beide bremssattelschrauben gebracht. stütze ich das drehmoment aber nur an der unteren bremssattelschraube ab, so wirkt die kraft 'rotierend' auf den bremssattel. damit wird die kraft eben NICHT gleichmäßig auf den bremssattel und parallel zur sattelstrebe verteilt, sondern in wechselnder, 'rotierender' belastung, schräg auf die sattelstrebe --> killer
> 
> ...



Wenn du eine Disk benutzt hast du aber auch eine Art Speedboneeffekt und die Kraft wird ähnlich wie beim Speedbone auf das Ausfallende eingeleitet.


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2010)

gehört nicht mir


----------



## abbath (14. Oktober 2010)

straight.


----------



## Tom:-) (15. Oktober 2010)

ja, sehr lecker. mich irritiert nur der speedneedle.


----------



## der-gute (15. Oktober 2010)

wieso?

ich hab mein Argon FR auch leicht und für die Stadt aufgebaut

mit 12,5 Kilo in XL

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (2. November 2010)

...aber nicht mit Rohloff !!


----------



## hdamok (9. November 2010)

Triple F schrieb:


> Bronze eloxiert.... wäre mit schwarzen Teilen wohl etwas zeitloser, aber ich lass' es erstmal so..



ich mag es wenn der Dreck mit der Rahmenfarbe sympathisiert


----------



## OldSchool (9. November 2010)

@hdamok Geiles Bike


----------



## Mr.GT (14. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
besizte ein Argon-FR und habe das Problem, dass der Hinterbau nicht symetrisch ist und sich regelmäßig ein Ausfallende löst. Bedeutet, wenn ich die Bolzen der Ausfallenden jeweils in der äußeren Position fixiere (auf Anschlag) steht das Hinterrad schief! Da ich ebenfalls einen Antritt von über 1000W habe verstellt sich regelmäßg das linke Ausfallende. Nicolai spielt das Problem leider herunter und zeigt sich bisher wenig kulant 

Wie sieht das bei euren Argons aus?

p.s. Mein Argon besitzt die drehend gelagerten Ausfallende.


----------



## shinobi70 (17. November 2010)

hier mal mein Argon:


----------



## Trader Mario (8. Januar 2011)

@shinobi70:

sehr schönes Argon!!!! Sag mal, ist der Rahmen CarbonDrive-ready?
Das Rahmendreieck ist verschraubt, wenn ich das richtig sehe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (8. Januar 2011)

Mr.GT schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> besizte ein Argon-FR und habe das Problem, dass der Hinterbau nicht symetrisch ist und sich regelmäßig ein Ausfallende löst. Bedeutet, wenn ich die Bolzen der Ausfallenden jeweils in der äußeren Position fixiere (auf Anschlag) steht das Hinterrad schief! Da ich ebenfalls einen Antritt von über 1000W habe verstellt sich regelmäßg das linke Ausfallende. Nicolai spielt das Problem leider herunter und zeigt sich bisher wenig kulant
> 
> Wie sieht das bei euren Argons aus?
> ...



Stell das Hinterrad halt Gerade und nicht auf Anschlag. 

Das Linke Ausfallende löst sich ? Warum auch immer, die Kette läuft Rechts...


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Januar 2011)

Trader Mario schrieb:


> @shinobi70:
> 
> sehr schönes Argon!!!! Sag mal, ist der Rahmen CarbonDrive-ready?
> Das Rahmendreieck ist verschraubt, wenn ich das richtig sehe!



Mit dem geschweissten Yoke unten wird das wohl nicht gehen.
Die Gates-Versionen haben ein gefrästes Yoke damit mehr Platz ist.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Helius-FR (8. Januar 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Mit dem geschweissten Yoke unten wird das wohl nicht gehen.
> Die Gates-Versionen haben ein gefrästes Yoke damit mehr Platz ist.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Muß nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Januar 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Muß nicht unbedingt sein.



Ja, habs weiter oben gesehen. Die heutige Zeit ist echt schnelllebig ...

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Trader Mario (8. Januar 2011)

mhh, komisch! *verwirrt*

Also kann ich nicht davon ausgehen, wenn mein Argon RoCC-Rahmen
ein Rahmendreieck hat, welches zu öffnen geht, dass der Rahmen
dann auch CD-ready ist?
Welchen Sinn hat dann die Möglichkeit zum Öffnen???


----------



## Helius-FR (8. Januar 2011)

Trader Mario schrieb:


> mhh, komisch! *verwirrt*
> 
> Also kann ich nicht davon ausgehen, wenn mein Argon RoCC-Rahmen
> ein Rahmendreieck hat, welches zu öffnen geht, dass der Rahmen
> ...



Alles was einen zu öffnenden Rahmen hat ist auch CD Ready.


----------



## vertexto82 (12. Januar 2011)

Heute auf dem Bikes Blog von NICOLAI hochgeladen..Argon RoCC 29er mit Carbon Drive und Lefty...ich finds hammer!






und das hier:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ejwj642Qbxg/TS3efz0UeCI/AAAAAAAABJE/xqNShIj8fKk/s1600/DSCF0271.jpg


----------



## c_w (12. Januar 2011)

Ich finds, persönlich, sackenhässlich... die Gabel passt überhaupt nicht zum Rahmen, kein Stück!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (12. Januar 2011)

Der Rahmen wirkt durch die 29er-Laufräder sehr klein, trifft nicht meinen Geschmack. Wenn 26er-Laufräder und eine Gabel dran wär würde ich es nehmen.

@Edit
Ist das jetzt eigentlich ein neuer Snubber den es von Nicolai gibt?
Auf dem Bild von guru erkennt man diesen besser oder ist dieser von einem anderen Hersteller?


----------



## vertexto82 (12. Januar 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wirkt durch die 29er-Laufräder sehr klein, trifft nicht meinen Geschmack. Wenn 26er-Laufräder und eine Gabel dran wär würde ich es nehmen.
> 
> @Edit
> Ist das jetzt eigentlich ein neuer Snubber den es von Nicolai gibt?
> Auf dem Bild von guru erkennt man diesen besser oder ist dieser von einem anderen Hersteller?



Das ist der ganz normale Snubber von NICOLAI, das was dich zweifeln lässt ist nur der Schnellspannhebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (12. Januar 2011)

vertexto82 schrieb:


> Heute auf dem Bikes Blog von NICOLAI hochgeladen..Argon RoCC 29er mit Carbon Drive und Lefty...ich finds hammer!





Ich finde es absolut super. Das sorglos bike schlechthin.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. Januar 2011)

vertexto82 schrieb:


> Das ist der ganz normale Snubber von NICOLAI, das was dich zweifeln lässt ist nur der Schnellspannhebel.



Nein ich meine den Snubber von guru, er hat ja den Schnellspannhebel auf der anderen Seite montiert. Ist dieser Snubber nur ein Kunststoffgehäuse ohne Rolle?


----------



## vertexto82 (13. Januar 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Nein ich meine den Snubber von guru, er hat ja den Schnellspannhebel auf der anderen Seite montiert. Ist dieser Snubber nur ein Kunststoffgehäuse ohne Rolle?



Genau, das ist der standard Snubber von NICOLAI. Keine Rolle mehr sondern ein verschiebarer Zylinder mit einem ausgeschnittenen Radius. Der Riemen berührt den Snubber nur, falls er sich von dem Pulley abhebt.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung.

Ja im Order Generator von Nicolai ist noch der Alte abgebildet das hat mich dann wohl etwas irritiert.

Was ich auch nicht mehr finde ist die Tabelle wo die Riemenlänge zu den verschiedenen größen der Ritzel angegeben war.


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2011)

das 29er ist klasse, mich würde interessieren was das für eine rahmengröße ist. die lefty finde ich auch klasse im argon !


----------



## vertexto82 (13. Januar 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Erklärung.
> 
> Ja im Order Generator von Nicolai ist noch der Alte abgebildet das hat mich dann wohl etwas irritiert.
> 
> Was ich auch nicht mehr finde ist die Tabelle wo die Riemenlänge zu den verschiedenen größen der Ritzel angegeben war.



Hier ist der Calculator und auf der Seite von Universal Transmissions findest du hier alle möglichen Kombinationen bei gegbener Belt Länge.


----------



## vertexto82 (13. Januar 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> das 29er ist klasse, mich würde interessieren was das für eine rahmengröße ist. die lefty finde ich auch klasse im argon !



Sieht genauso aus wie der 29er aus dem NICOLAI Katalog den sie auch bei der Eurobike dabei hatten, dieser ist M, mit den angegeben 44cm Sitzrohr kommt das auch gut hin. Zwecks Schrittfreiheit fällt das Oberrohr stark ab, der Rahmen fällt dadurch klein aus und muss mit viel Sattelstützenauszug gefahren werden.


----------



## frankweber (20. Januar 2011)

Morgen geht mein endlich fetig gespeichtes Hinterrad an Nicolai zusammen mit einer Zwischenlösungskurbel mit identischem Lochkreis wie die eigentliche, damit ich es endlich aufbauen kann.


Die Teile hab ich soweit alle zusammen, manche sind gebrauchte von früheren bikes aber ich denke es wird funktionieren.

Rahmen 29 er GAtes M nero elox 2250g
Gabel Fox 120 terralogic Q15 1990g
Hinterrad Ztr crest mit Rohloff 2334g incl Band
Rocket Ron 562g
Milch 60g
Schnellspanner tune 30g
Bremssceibe Magura Martha SL Rohloff 160 122g
2Ventile Tubeless 16g
Vorderrad Princess mit Ztr Crest cx Ray 656g incl Band
Rocket Ron 538g
Milch 60g
Bremsscheibe Magura Martha Sl 180 124g
Bremse R 1 vorne 194g
Bremse R1 hinten 208g
Innenlage Reset 81g
Kurbel Smart Foot ca 420g, wird aber erst mal mit Race Face Atlas FR aufgebaut ( 742 g )
Bremsadapter 60g
Steuersatz mit gumgum und Deckel 96g
Lenker Duraflite Carbon 168g
Sattel Speedneedle 108g
Sattelstütze P6 Carbon lang 232g
Vorbau Superforce pimped 144g
Schaltgriff Tune rolf mit Gummi 66g
Blackbox für externe Schaltung 65g
Sattelspanner 30g tune
Lenkergriffe 100g
Gatesriemen 90g 
Gateskettenblatt 90g 
Züge Rohloff 250g

Fette etc werden durch Schraubentuning aufgewogen

Sollte dann so 11144g raus kommen, wenn ich mich nicht vertippt habe.

*Kennt jemand ne gute leichtere Alternative zu den sackschweren original Rohloffzügen?*

*Wäre ja schön, wenn es was leichteres gäbe sollte aber bitte funktional perfekt sein.*


----------



## Mini-Martin (21. Januar 2011)

> Kennt jemand ne gute leichtere Alternative zu den sackschweren original Rohloffzügen?



Ganz normale Shimano SP41 Außenhüllen. Leicht, günstig und funktioniert einwandfrei.

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (21. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ich habe ein flatschneues 2011er Argon FR in M für Rohloff, Kettenschaltung und Gates abzugeben. Bei Interesse bitte PM, ansonsten kommt es die Tage in den Bikemarkt.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## hdamok (22. Januar 2011)

Made in Germany





Ich liebe mein Argon


----------



## Harvester (22. Januar 2011)

SO muss ein bike aussehen!


----------



## fideldidel (14. Februar 2011)

vertexto82 schrieb:


> Heute auf dem Bikes Blog von NICOLAI hochgeladen..Argon RoCC 29er mit Carbon Drive und Lefty...ich finds hammer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich möchte Dir, entgegen manchen "miesepetrigen" Kommentaren gratulieren. Für mich ist das was Du hier konstruiert hast, oder konstruieren liesst, das Nonplusultra in Sachen eines "ECHTEN" Allmountain. Genial!!! Wäre mir finanziell nicht so enge Grenzen gesetzt, wäre genau das auch MEIN Projekt. Respekt!!!!


----------



## vertexto82 (14. Februar 2011)

fideldidel schrieb:


> Ich möchte Dir, entgegen manchen "miesepetrigen" Kommentaren gratulieren. Für mich ist das was Du hier konstruiert hast, oder konstruieren liesst, das Nonplusultra in Sachen eines "ECHTEN" Allmountain. Genial!!! Wäre mir finanziell nicht so enge Grenzen gesetzt, wäre genau das auch MEIN Projekt. Respekt!!!!



Das Bike ist nicht meins, das war auf dem NICOLAI Blog, ich finde das aber auch genial...das ist meins: 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fideldidel (14. Februar 2011)

Beschäftige mich schon länger mit dem Thema Riemenantrieb, da es für mich die logische Fortsetzung des Rohloff-Gedanken ist. Aber es wird viel genörgelt und geunkt, in den Foren. Wie ist Deine Wintererfahrung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertexto82 (14. Februar 2011)

fideldidel schrieb:


> Beschäftige mich schon länger mit dem Thema Riemenantrieb, da es für mich die logische Fortsetzung des Rohloff-Gedanken ist. Aber es wird viel genörgelt und geunkt, in den Foren. Wie ist Deine Wintererfahrung?



Ich bin am Samstag das Bike das erste Mal gefahren. Werde HIER immer wieder mal was schreiben.


----------



## fideldidel (15. Februar 2011)

Danke.. schöne Beiträge. Bin jetzt schon FAN deines Projektes. 
René


----------



## Maxkraft (17. Februar 2011)

@frankweber
11144g. Fehlen da nicht noch die Pedalen?


----------



## frankweber (18. Februar 2011)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> @frankweber
> 11144g. Fehlen da nicht noch die Pedalen?


 

es fehlt noch immer der Rahmen - das ist praxis
( irgendwie hab ich mal wieder das besondere Glück, bestellt im September)

pedale? - rechne halt 300 g dazu

Gruß Frank


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Februar 2011)

Jetzt mit noch mehr Bling Bling 

tune Rolf, tune Momentum, Flaschenhalterschrauben, Kettenblattschrauben und Headsetkappe in Gold Elox.


----------



## Jendo (21. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich sehr schön, aber dieser Kabelbaumwirwarr mit riesen Schlaufe machts ein bissl unattraktiv!


----------



## frankweber (1. März 2011)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> @frankweber
> 11144g. Fehlen da nicht noch die Pedalen?


 
Das  vorerst fertig aufgebaute Rad wiegt ohne pedale jedoch mit der sackschweren RF Atlas FR statt der leichten Tune, die eigentlich rankommt 11150g.
Ausser der Kurbel fehlen noch ein paar Titanschrauben und die Tuneachsplatte, so dass knapp über 11 kg rauskommen mit der richtigen Kurbel und dann mit Pedalen.

Für ein 29 er mit Rohloff bin ich da zufrieden

Gruß Frank


----------



## frankweber (4. März 2011)

und hier ein bildchen:


----------



## abbath (4. März 2011)

Gibt's die Aufkleber so bei N?

Gefällt mir gut. Nur die Rottöne beißen sich etwas.


----------



## vertexto82 (4. März 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Gibt's die Aufkleber so bei N?
> 
> Gefällt mir gut. Nur die Rottöne beißen sich etwas.



Die NICOLAI "Team Decals" bekommst du ausschließlich bei Hoshi´s Firma apliquet. Die bestell ich mir auch für mein Argon 29er.

Geiles Bike frankweber!
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/846565]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (4. März 2011)

Da gehört noch ein decal fürs Oberrohr dazu und die gates Aufkleber fehlen auch noch .

Finde die lenken ein wenig von den ungewohnten Proportionen ab und in Kombination mit dem dezenten schwarz bleibt das ein wenig hintergründiger das es sich m einen 29 er handelt


----------



## Turbo_Manu (5. März 2011)

Hallo Frank,

ich interessiere mich auch schon seit längerem für 29er Argon Rocc mit Riemenantrieb.
Wie groß bist du und welche Schrittlänge hast du? Damit ich die Rahmengröße im Vergleich zu einem 26er ungefähr einordnen und bei meiner geplanten Bestellung berücksichtigen kann.
Und wie muss ich mir das vorstellen, dass du das Hinterrad und die Kurbel zu Nicolai schickst? Ist das unbedingt notwendig oder hast du es nur gemacht um alles optimal aufeinander abzustimmen?
Bezüglich der Decals, hast du den Rahmen ohne Beschriftung bestellt und die Decals dann selbst draufgeklebt oder wie läuft das ab?

Danke, danke...


----------



## frankweber (5. März 2011)

176 
89 
Grösse M wie sonst normalerweise auch 
Das Hinterrad *muss *zu Rohloff
Die Kurbel *muss* zu Nicolai 
Decals klebt man selbst 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Helius-FR (5. März 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad *muss *zu Rohloff
> Die Kurbel *muss* zu Nicolai



Warum das ?


----------



## frankweber (5. März 2011)

Nicolai schickt das HR an Rohloff oder Du selbst. 
Dort wird hinten alles montiert und dann an nicolai geschickt, die bauen die kurbel ein und  richten alles exact aus.- Toleranz ist glaub ich nur ein Zehntel mm  sonst kann der Riemen Schaden nehmen.
Mit einem Nicolairahmen geht es nur so - Vorgabe von Kalle und Universal Transmission.

So hat es mir N , glaube Stefan war es erklärt.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Helius-FR (5. März 2011)

Aja...
Man Lernt Nie aus.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (6. März 2011)

Wird die vordere Riemenscheibe nicht mittels dieser Lehre von Nicolai an der hinteren Riemenscheibe ausgerichtet.
Weil laut Anleitung wird die hintere Riemenscheibe ja nur auf die Rohloffnabe aufgeschraubt und anschließend wird die vordere Riemenscheibe mit Kurbel per Unterlegscheiben ausgerichtet. 
Sowas trau ich mir selbst auch noch zu wenn es sich um 1/10mm Toleranz handelt.


----------



## frankweber (6. März 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Wird die vordere Riemenscheibe nicht mittels dieser Lehre von Nicolai an der hinteren Riemenscheibe ausgerichtet.
> Weil laut Anleitung wird die hintere Riemenscheibe ja nur auf die Rohloffnabe aufgeschraubt und anschließend wird die vordere Riemenscheibe mit Kurbel per Unterlegscheiben ausgerichtet.
> Sowas trau ich mir selbst auch noch zu wenn es sich um 1/10mm Toleranz handelt.


 

Wenn aber Nicolai auf den Ablauf besteht kannst Du sogar evelkneevel sein, dann musst Du Dich dem wohl oder übel beugen.
Rohloff besteht wohl auch darauf die hintere Reimenscheibe zu montieren, es wird also auch nicht bei nicolai gemacht, es gab wohl schon mal probleme in der Vergangenheit deshalb ist das eben nun so.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mountain_Screen (6. März 2011)

Aber ich kann doch die Sachen bei Nicolai einzeln Bestellen oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (6. März 2011)

Kurz und knapp: Mut zur Kette.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (6. März 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Mut zur Kette.



Nene Kette kommt mir nicht ins Haus.


----------



## OldSchool (6. März 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Nene Kette kommt mir nicht ins Haus.



Aber vielleicht ans Rad. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. März 2011)

Habe mich auch mal mit dem Thema Riemanantrieb beschäftigt....bleibe aber bei der guten alten Kette.
Diese ganze Riemengeschichte ist mir irgendwie nicht so ganz geheuer....noch nicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. März 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach der richtigen Übersetzung für mein neues Rad.
Was würdet Ihr für eine empfehlen? 
Rahmen ist ein Argon ROCC für Rohloff aber auch mit Schaltauge.
Brauch ich einen Kettenspanner?
Welche Kurbel sollte ich nehmen?


----------



## frankweber (19. März 2011)

Beim Hardtail mit verschiebbarem Ausfaller solltest Du keinen Spanner brauchen.
Übersetzungsvorschläge findest Du sicher bei Rohloff, hat ja jeder einen anderen Focus dabei.
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (19. März 2011)

Ist es besser von der Haltbarkeit, wenn man lieber große KB und Ritzel montiert?
z.B. 40/17?


----------



## frankweber (19. März 2011)

40 /16 hab ich lange im cc gefahren, das war perfekt.

Rohloff kb hält sowieso ewig, da kein Schräglauf der Kette, über Haltbarkeit mach Dir also bei Rohloff mal keine Gedanken.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Bob the builder (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

fahre 38 / 15, funktioniert prima und sieht filligran aus.

Gruß

Markus


----------

